# 3D Design / 3D Scanning / 3D Modeling > 3D Printing Slicer Discussion >  Simplify3D - Uneven and Inconsistent Print Speeds

## cDuck28Z

Good evening,I'm playing around with my slicer setting and can't figure out why my printer speeds are so inconsistent between layers that are the exact same. Lowering or adjusting my speed does not clean up the model at at all. It simply changes which layers are inconsistent. Everything I've done is in Simplify3D. Thank you in advance for your help!!

----------


## curious aardvark

print speed are entirely dependant on which bit of the model is being printed. 
Outer layers print slower than inner layers - for example. 

If you go through all the s3d menus - each setting has pop up help text. 

Essentially the speed you set is the maximum speed and everything else is a percentage of that. 

Nothing stopping you setting everything to 100% - it'll probably look like crap - but you can do it.

----------


## cDuck28Z

> print speed are entirely dependant on which bit of the model is being printed. 
> Outer layers print slower than inner layers - for example.


I understand this completely. But why would my model print different layers at different speeds when both layers are absolutely identical?

----------


## airscapes

First off, what version of S3D are you using?  They broke the crap out of it when they went to 4.1.  I had a feeling this would happen and never upgraded.  
Go to S3D forum as there are so many bugs you are wasting your time trying to understand why it is doing something if it is a known issue.

And you are correct, if the tool path for layer 5 and layer 6 are identical, the the tool speed should be identical.  Perimeter will be slower if set to default. If there is an area of bridging within the layer the speed may be different during the bridge if the bridge  speed is set differently,  etc.  But the over all pattern will be identical between layer 5 and 6 in this example.
 Could also be a mechanical issue with the printer..

----------


## curious aardvark

don't talk to me about the damn s3d forum, won't let me in. 
I never changed anything, can still log into my account. but it just won't let me into the damn forum.

When I can be bothered I'll have to create a new forum account with different email. 
The newest version crashes - a lot - plus doesn't save any loaded profiles. 
I honestly don't see any real additions to 3

Tempted to go back.

----------


## airscapes

> don't talk to me about the damn s3d forum, won't let me in. 
> I never changed anything, can still log into my account. but it just won't let me into the damn forum.
> 
> When I can be bothered I'll have to create a new forum account with different email. 
> The newest version crashes - a lot - plus doesn't save any loaded profiles. 
> I honestly don't see any real additions to 3
> 
> Tempted to go back.


Well I bought Feb of 2018 when 4.01 was out and it works very well  once you learn it.  They updated to 4.1 this year and screwed the pooch big time.. Think someone else may have bought them, hired a developer that knows nothing about 3d printing or is just a really bad programmer.  Big talk is V5 which will be another paid product and most users are not looking to pay more so not sure how it will all go.   If you don't have 4.01 PM me

----------


## curious aardvark

pretty sure I have every version from 2 on to the latest. 

You're right, 4.1 is where it started to crash all the time.

----------

